# Diabetes On The Radio



## surgerysimon (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi,

I'll be hosting a discussion on Diabetes on my radio show, The On Air Surgery on Thursday 18th February between 6pm-8pm on Ribble Valley Media.

The station is an Internet based community radio station.

You can listen for free on www.ribblevalleymedia.com via Windows Media Player, Real Player, i-Tunes or any other player your PC supports.

The show is broadcast live and unfortunately there is presently no "Listen Again" facility.

My guest will be Gordon Dixon and Nita Redfearn from Ribble Valley Diabetic Self Help Group.

The On Air Surgery is an interactive programme, as I actively encourage listeners to get in touch either via email, phone or twitter during the programme.

All contact methods with relevant email addresses/phone numbers will be given out during the programme.

I hope you can tune in.

Cheers
Simon


----------

